# Calories are the #1 Priority - Dr. Mike Israetel



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2017)

Solid, approachable video on a critical and often misunderstood topic.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 14, 2017)

Bulletproof explanation for the lay person.


----------



## sollaris (Apr 7, 2017)

Very good explained mate..thanks for the share.
Never seen that video.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 7, 2017)

Been running his RP diet for 5 weeks. It's a good plan. Down 12 lbs.


----------



## Milo (Apr 8, 2017)

I would eat a golf ball if he told me to.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2017)

Anybody know what kind of Dr? Just curious. Dude knows his shit just wondering if it's a PhD in English literature


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anybody know what kind of Dr? Just curious. Dude knows his shit just wondering if it's a PhD in English literature



"...Mike is a professor of Exercise Science at Temple University in Philadelphia, PA and was previously a professor at the University of Central Missouri, where he taught Exercise Physiology, Personal Training, and Advanced Programming for sports and fitness. Mike’s PhD is in Sport Physiology, and he has been a consultant on sports nutrition to the U.S. Olympic Training Site in Johnson City, TN..."


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 8, 2017)

He may know his "stuff", but he doesnt know about dieting for bodybuilding shows. About damn near killed me.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Trauma RN said:


> He may know his "stuff", but he doesnt know about dieting for bodybuilding shows. About damn near killed me.


Care to expand on that a little? For edumacation.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 8, 2017)

Milo said:


> I would eat a golf ball if he told me to.



I know a gal that can suck a golf ball through a garden hose.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2017)

my brother went to temple U savage..I was around 16 at the time coming out of his frat house ..Its in north philly a very nast tough area at that time..I got jumped by i dont even know how many guys..I got my ass whooped real good


----------



## Joliver (Apr 9, 2017)

Milo said:


> Dirty Mike n the boyz got you too?



The shit they pulled in my Prius......my god.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 3, 2018)

Good info.  He is giving secrets away.  Good read.


----------

